# Wood Firmwares v1.40



## Another World (Nov 20, 2011)

Wood has been updated to v1.40. Please see the change log for more information.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Interface:*
> kinetic scrolling
> *Compatibility:*
> 'beyblade - metal masters (usa)' fixed
> ...






Wood R4 v1.40 Download



Wood R4iDSN v1.40 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.40 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## exangel (Nov 20, 2011)

LOVE the Kinetic scrolling.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 20, 2011)

until the ds dies, i will never figure out how he was soo fast. kinetic scrolling is like tht in photoshop?


----------



## lolilol (Nov 20, 2011)

Aaaaaw... and I was expecting One Piece GB 2 ! Now we'll have to wait something like a week before playing it. :'(


----------



## exangel (Nov 20, 2011)

Kinetic scrolling means that if you flick the list gently, it scrolls slowly, and if you flick the list very quickly, it scrolls very fast.  It's sort of a GUI behavior upgrade to current generation touch screen navigation.


----------



## Exbaddude (Nov 20, 2011)

Fossil Fighter time! Thanks for the update.


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! Keep up the good work ywg.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh my god that kinetic scrolling!


----------



## zygie (Nov 20, 2011)

Sweet. Time to update Wood I guess. Haven't done so in a while since I don't play newer games.

Thanks, Yellow Wood Goblin.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Nov 20, 2011)

OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD THANKS YOU VERY MUCH!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAA !! KEEPING THE PERFECT WORK GUYS!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!! FOSSIL FIGHTER HERE I COME!!!!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Nov 20, 2011)

A friend of mine claims she just wifi-updated and didn't get the kinetic scrolling. Is this normal?


----------



## ywg (Nov 20, 2011)

lolilol said:


> Aaaaaw... and I was expecting One Piece GB 2 ! Now we'll have to wait something like a week before playing it. :'(


Sorry, but release was packaged before one piece release.


Sora de Eclaune said:


> A friend of mine claims she just wifi-updated and didn't get the kinetic scrolling. Is this normal?


If he has original r4 - this is normal, because I uploaded r4 one few minutes ago. In past I uploaded new releases to update server at the same time then I send package to Another World. Because time shift and another life things there is a shift between time then I sent package ant time then Another World published it. Few releases ago was a significant shift between release became available at online update and here. And some site grab files from online update and repack them. So after this online update for r4 became available after release at gbatemp. rpg and r4idsn ones available as usually a little early


----------



## Kiekoes (Nov 20, 2011)

No update for R4iGold from R4iDS.cn?


----------



## dhusui (Nov 20, 2011)

now i'm excited to try fossil fighters thanks for update


----------



## Ocks (Nov 20, 2011)

Acekard still no update


----------



## exangel (Nov 20, 2011)

Kiekoes said:


> No update for R4iGold from R4iDS.cn?


It's only been a few hours, last time it took them a day or two at least.  They host it on their own site, I don't know if that package is maintained on Filetrip the same way as the others are.


----------



## 310301288 (Nov 20, 2011)

awwww, if only one piece GB2 was included....=(


----------



## kineticUk (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks ywg... very nice.


----------



## Dust2dust (Nov 20, 2011)

310301288 said:


> awwww, if only one piece GB2 was included....=(


So? You will only have to wait a week or two for the next Wood update.  In the meantime, play something else on the great Wood firmware you should be thankful for.

Great job, YWG!  Forever grateful for your efforts.


----------



## Buleste (Nov 20, 2011)

Kiekoes said:


> No update for R4iGold from R4iDS.cn?


Yes. The link is http://filetrip.net/f26712-Wood-R4iDSN-1-40.html


----------



## EugeneSalvador (Nov 20, 2011)

Ocks said:


> Acekard still no update


I know, right? The R4 team is kinda faster than the Acekard team. (no offense, Acekard)
I really need to play FFC.


----------



## exangel (Nov 20, 2011)

Buleste said:


> Kiekoes said:
> 
> 
> > No update for R4iGold from R4iDS.cn?
> ...


R4iDSN and R4i Gold from r4ids.cn _don't_ use the exact same kernel format/package.  I own both flashcarts, you can download the kernel from r4ids.cn just to compare the different contents to see for yourself.  That's why I said earlier that their official website is where the package is hosted.  I can't use the same MicroSDHC in both carts - the one I prepared for R4iDSN works fine in its own cart but the R4i Gold will get stuck on "Loading" unless I use the one with the package on their website.

edit: grammar/clarity


----------



## 310301288 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dust2dust said:


> 310301288 said:
> 
> 
> > awwww, if only one piece GB2 was included....=(
> ...



i would but i finished soo mnay, nad im running out of games to play. also my ds is like half dead, L and R buttons don't work and it takes be bout 10min jus to set up the screen. =S


----------



## ShadowtearX (Nov 20, 2011)

*Update:*
New loaders added:


> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.40
> Wood R4iDSN (.NDS) v1.40
> Wood R4iDS Gold (.NDS) v1.40


_*Download them here:* www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=269241_


----------



## eggsample (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow nice feature. Great Job.
Hoping this flickering in menu is not WOOD exclusive and will be inplemented to upcomming akaio.


----------



## Kiaku (Nov 20, 2011)

Ahh this makes me regret buying an Acekard >.< It seems wood r4 is even more "better" in compatibility and there are more settings to tinker with--kinetic scrolling is now one of them.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 20, 2011)

Somehow, the kinetic scrolling is not working on my original R4. D:


----------



## Sick Wario (Nov 20, 2011)

breathing more life into the r4!

thanks for the update ywg


----------



## myspacee (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello,
i've an original R4, update from .zip but can not see any differences, how 'activate' kinetic scrolling ?

thanl you,
m.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 20, 2011)

EugeneSalvador said:


> Ocks said:
> 
> 
> > Acekard still no update
> ...



There is no more R4 team. There is only YWG. The R4 team disappeared years ago. normmatt used to spit out new AKAIO releases relatively quickly, but with the AAP, he doesn't have to work nearly as hard to get releases out there primarily for game fixes these days.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Nov 20, 2011)

ywg said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine claims she just wifi-updated and didn't get the kinetic scrolling. Is this normal?
> ...


I'm sorry, what?


----------



## Another World (Nov 20, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I'm sorry, what?



your friend updated before the wifi updates were online. 

in the past some sites would repack the wifi updates as the official wood update. now the wifi updates won't go live until i've had a chance to post news about wood. because of the time differences it sometimes will take me up to 12 hrs from the point he sends me the update for me to get it on gbatemp and filetrip.

make sense?

-another world


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Nov 20, 2011)

Another World said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, what?
> ...


Oh! That makes sense. I'll tell her to reupdate, then. She's nearly to the point of making an account to complain because "FOSSIL FIGHTERS DOESN'T WORK IT WAS FIXED IN THE UPDATE MY R4 MUST BE FAKE." I think she'll be pleased to know that it wasn't her R4 choice that caused this.


----------



## philip11 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yaaaaah! New firmware not that the other was bad! Thank you very much Another World!

-Philip11 (Copyright)


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice.  Thanks for another update!


----------



## exangel (Nov 21, 2011)

R4i Gold 3DS (www.r4ids.cn) users can now download Wood v1.40 from http://www.r4ids.cn/news.htm


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 21, 2011)

This is some kick ass work, ywg. Thanks!


----------



## Buleste (Nov 21, 2011)

exangel said:


> Buleste said:
> 
> 
> > Kiekoes said:
> ...


I've got a r4ids.cn and I've downloaded from the link I gave and it works perfectly however I do not use the original r4ids.cn kernel just Wood. However if you rename "_DSMENU.DAT" to R4WOOD.nds it should work if you have the original kernel installed.


----------



## exangel (Nov 21, 2011)

Buleste said:


> exangel said:
> 
> 
> > Buleste said:
> ...



I have the r4ids.cn "Gold 3DS" card and it does not work with that package.  I have downloaded the new 1.40 package from their website instead of Filetrip, and the contents looks the same now (the previous version had an extra file in the root).  But it is not the same. 
On my 8GB MicroSDHC I have the package from Filetrip and on my 16GB I have the one from r4ids.cn and they cannot be swapped.  I haven't installed the bootloader update that was released today on the Gold flashcart, but I just want you to consider there are different hardware versions of that Gold cart.

Because I have the other cart (R4iDSN.com) as well, which that package works perfectly for, but I can't just swap the MicroSD's interchangeably. I have never used a non-Wood kernel on either cart.


----------



## Buleste (Nov 21, 2011)

exangel said:


> Buleste said:
> 
> 
> > exangel said:
> ...


I've got the same R4i Gold 3DS cart from www.r4ids.cn and the filetrip download works perfectly for me. I also don't have the R4Wood.nds as it's not needed if you are just using Wood.


----------



## exangel (Nov 21, 2011)

Buleste said:


> I've got the same R4i Gold 3DS cart from www.r4ids.cn and the filetrip download works perfectly for me. I also don't have the R4Wood.nds as it's not needed if you are just using Wood.



Which icon do you get when you turn on DS, perhaps that will solve it?  Mine is the Angels' halo & wings icon and it says DORASU.  And I deleted the R4Wood.nds too.
The icon for my R4iDSN is Spongebob Atlantis Squarepantis.

But as I said, I set them up both correctly, both carts now have 1.40 with the nifty kinetic scrolling, and if I swap the MicroSD's neither one will boot into Wood.  I doubt I'm the only one who can't use the Filetrip package for R4iDSN on my r4ids.cn Gold 3DS cart.  But the fact that the package from their (r4ids.cn) website doesn't work on the R4iDSN (r4idsn.com) either also indicates a difference, enough of a difference to cause compatibility issues at least for some people.


----------



## Buleste (Nov 21, 2011)

exangel said:


> Buleste said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the same R4i Gold 3DS cart from www.r4ids.cn and the filetrip download works perfectly for me. I also don't have the R4Wood.nds as it's not needed if you are just using Wood.
> ...


Mine was originally on the Spongebob but I updated to the Dorasu.

EDIT: Now I've just done the lates 3DS update 2.2.0-4 It's back to Spongebob with Asian writing this time and still have no problems.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Nov 21, 2011)

Wood 1.40 is great   I just emailed the R4ids team to tell them their Wood 1.40 update is missing the WoodR4.nds file so their official kernel can't be used in conjunction with Wood 1.40.  

To the moderator-Sorry, but I was adding to the comment about the Wood 1.40 being available for download on the r4ids website a couple of posts up, my apologies


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 21, 2011)

Seems that the critical bug is fixed in wood r4 1.40 B according to DS-Scene.


----------



## Pceptimus (Nov 21, 2011)

r4ids.cn links not working been trying it for a while 1.40 is listed but not there :-(


----------



## z.g (Nov 21, 2011)

Mbmax said:


> Seems that the critical bug is fixed in wood r4 1.40 B according to DS-Scene.


there is bug report in bugs topic about destroying data at microsd on r4i gold&dsn. i have two dsn ones and i updated at saturday by wifi. all works fine. so possible problem only with custom builds from manufacturer sites.


----------



## Buleste (Nov 21, 2011)

I've an r4idsn.cn updated to the latest 3DS firmware and Wood 1.40 works perfectly for me. I suspect user error as OP of error has reported his working fine now without anything being done to the kernel.


----------



## exangel (Nov 21, 2011)

z.g said:


> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that the critical bug is fixed in wood r4 1.40 B according to DS-Scene.
> ...


That bug report was that users' 1st post if i remember correctly, and when I read it he did edit his post to say his problem was fixed.  He just never removed all the information that he had a problem last time I checked.. so I agree with Buleste, Here's my reasoning.
I downloaded the R4iDSN package for r4idsn.com's cart immediately after seeing the news post (I was first to respond to the whole thread..) and I have no problems playing games and saving them on that (didn't use Wi-Fi);  though for me it doesn't work on the R4i Gold 3DS from r4ids.cn.  So I camped the official website @ www.r4ids.cn until they posted the new Wood 1.40 because I had to get 1.39 kernel directly from them also, and now I have that one tested and working w/1.40 too. (Didn't use Wi-Fi update for that either.)
So I don't think the person who made that bug report downloaded either one before I did, and I cannot reproduce the bug he had.



Pceptimus said:


> r4ids.cn links not working been trying it for a while 1.40 is listed but not there :-(


Hmm, I just tested it and it's still giving a missing file error.  I can upload the exact package I downloaded, but the package may have been temporarily removed due to bug reports.. if you can't do Wi-Fi update and http://filetrip.net/f26729-Wood-R4-for-R4i-Gold-%28R4iDS%29-1-40b.html does not work for you, let me know and I will put it up somewhere.


----------



## ywg (Nov 22, 2011)

Wood R4iDSN v1.40 uploaded to FileTrip by Another World is ok. Problem had only versions for DSN&Gold from official sites.


----------



## ShadowtearX (Nov 22, 2011)

R4iDS Gold v1.40 seems to be uploaded from another person, something wrong with this or is it the same as the B version?


----------



## ywg (Nov 23, 2011)

CoolKill3r said:


> R4iDS Gold v1.40 seems to be uploaded from another person, something wrong with this or is it the same as the B version?


this one matches wood from r4ids.cn, so its must be ok


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Nov 23, 2011)

YWG how come wood 1.40 made into a .nds file doesn't play nice with r4ids.cn 1.51b official firmware??? I can't load anything off the r4ids home menu including, you guest it, Wood 1.40


----------



## amaro999 (Nov 28, 2011)

ywg said:


> Wood R4iDSN v1.40 uploaded to FileTrip by Another World is ok. Problem had only versions for DSN&Gold from official sites.



Why is there different versions of Wood in FileTrip and www.r4idsn.com website?

For instance, when I enter Wood availabe in FileTrip (version 1.39 and 1.40) and go to START -> HELP it shows:
wood akmenu 1.40 (or 1.39) HW: 80
It works perfectly in my R4iDSN non-3ds with the Japanese Spounge Bob icon.

when I enter Wood availabe in www.r4idsn.com (version 1.39 and 1.40) and go to START -> HELP it shows:
wood akmenu 1.40 (or 1.39)
HW: r4idsn.com
This Wood does not work. The games freeze with a white screen.


----------

